

Why you should fly United Airlines - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2013/12/26/united-airlines-pet-policy-baggage-lost-found/

======
lukifer
If losing your MacBook is a single point of failure for your crypto-coins (in
terms of both backup and encryption), can you really say you own them at all?

~~~
mmaunder
I have backups, but back in Portland, so I would have to race back there,
restore the backup and spend the coins before the attacker. The macbook is new
as are the wallets and I hadn't had a chance to encrypt/secure everything. It
was not all my coins, just purchases made in the last week that hadn't been
put in cold storage yet.

------
dlr720
I have witnessed on two separate occasions a laptop left with a TSA security
check point (Dallas and Cleveland) and both times they dod the right thing and
too possession of the laptop and locked it up, both time it took aprox 48 to
contact the airport (after the situation was realized) and the laptop was
properly retrieved. That being sated - would I recommend TSA? No!

Further I worked for both AA and Untied (granted in IT) and have flown over 2M
miles - this guy got lucky a honest person found the laptop - period. You cant
rate an airline on one honest or dishonest person (further it's possible it
was not even a UA employee who found the laptop!).

------
rosser
Anecdata for anecdata: United may have come through with your pets and laptop,
but they lost someone else's _child_.

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/airline-loses-
couple-s-10-year-...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/airline-loses-
couple-s-10-year-old-daughter-1.1188965)

------
samworm
Am I the only one who would happily pay a little more to fly on an airline
that didn't allow animals in the cabin? A load of stinking cats an their over-
active sebaceous glands? No thanks!

------
ZenDan
During the passed 4 times flying on United, the return flights from the Bay
Area (SFO/OAK/SJC) were either delayed or cancelled. Very unreliable IMO.

------
baddox
I wonder if this is out of the norm, for all airlines and for United. I've
never flown with pets or lost any property flying, so I don't know.

